# Coffee filter to strain cannabutter?



## atombomb (Dec 29, 2008)

Just like it says folks, can you use a coffee filter to strain the leaf out of cannabutter? Rather than cheesecloth, which you would think would be easy to find but.....Nope No one has it


----------



## GrowTech (Dec 29, 2008)

I think you can find cheese cloth at just about any popular grocery store, in the same isle where they keep their pots, pans, spatulas. 

I would not consider a coffee filter a suitable alternative... The fatty butter is not going to go through a coffee filter very well.


----------



## atombomb (Dec 29, 2008)

I have also heard cooking times from 45 minutes to 22 to 24 hours how long should I cook it for, Its been on 3 hours already, just wondering when all the THC or as much as possible will be absorbed by the butter?


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 29, 2008)

use a stocking dude
i mean its not hars to find something to act as a filter. you want something that will catch the leaf and trim or whatever and allow the goodness thrue id expect. for this a stocking should be fine


----------



## diemdepyro (Dec 29, 2008)

I use one of the reusable filters. Works great.


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 29, 2008)

also a slow simmer on low overnite seems to do pretty damn well.

you want to give it plenty of time to extract the thc out (your doing the opposite of a cold hash extraction really an doin a hot extraction.)

s the longer you can do it the without burning it the better 12-24 hours too much more is just a joke


----------



## diemdepyro (Dec 29, 2008)

I have found 6 hours good. Very low just below any boiling.


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 29, 2008)

yeah but i like twelve or a few more works the best.
you dont want to ggo for too long tho its a wast of time and you can overcook the shit


----------



## SOorganic (Dec 30, 2008)

The batch i did i let go for 48 hours. The stuff is so strong its not even a weed high any more, its a bit like the mental trip when ur on shrooms.


----------



## atombomb (Dec 30, 2008)

Well I went 4 hours hopefully that was enough. Havent tried the cookies yet, will be doing that later when I have nothing else to do.


----------



## Ta2d1031 (Feb 24, 2018)

Does coffer filter absorb the goodness in the oil ? Does it weaken it ? Just filtered coconut oil.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 24, 2018)

atombomb said:


> Just like it says folks, can you use a coffee filter to strain the leaf out of cannabutter? Rather than cheesecloth, which you would think would be easy to find but.....Nope No one has it





GrowTech said:


> I think you can find cheese cloth at just about any popular grocery store, in the same isle where they keep their pots, pans, spatulas..


Like said cheese cloth is carried in even the smallest mom&pop stores - possibly check the canning section?

And I use one of these to process the butter - beats the heck outta burning the crap out of your hands squeezing the butter outta the cloth.


----------



## Joint Monster (Feb 25, 2018)

OP, Panty-Hose ...and I'm pretty sure you can get unbleached, organic or cotton panty-hose.

@GreatwhiteNorth I need one of those, I always kill myself squeezing that last drop out. What's that called? lol
(And I always wondered if that comes in a larger version?)


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 25, 2018)

It's called a potato ricer & they do make larger ones as well.


----------



## b1rd2 (Mar 9, 2018)

My choice by far. Especially handy if you're doing more than just an once or two.

The bags handle pretty high temps, and they can close at the top. This allows you to shake the flower around a bit, which helps strain it. You can also hang it to allow gravity to help. If interested, a set of (2) is $4.99 on Amazon.

I also use heat resistant gloves for the heat. The ones below ran me $16.77, but well worth it, but really any barrier should work. This allows me to easily handle the hot goo.

I like to filter the oil or butter while still hot, as it's less viscous and strains better, and the gloves work perfect. I do allow the oils to cool a bit though, as I don't want to melt the bag.


----------



## Beachwalker (Mar 9, 2018)

I put a plate down, put the hot cheese cloth bag twisted clo on the plate, put the bottom of another plate on top of the cheese cloth bag, push it once, drain the plate, push top plate again, drain again etc., then toss it out

No burns, no mess, no problem


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 9, 2018)

No need for coffee filter. While still hot, I first use a french press to get most of the oil off then an vintage orange juicer.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 11, 2018)

Edit to the above post: I also use cheesecloth to hold the leaf in the press while squeezing out the remaining liquid.

Since I started using a press, I don't even boil the leaf in a mixture of oil in water. I put the decarbed leaf in a jar and add melted coconut oil (1 lb oil to 1 ounce of dry weed). I seal the jar and heat it in a water bath at 190F for 2 hours, although you could just heat it to boiling if you want. The jar must be a canning type jar that relieves pressure while heating. I then use a french coffee press to squeeze out most of the oil and then place the remaining leaf in a double layer of cheese-cloth. Fold loose ends over over the top and place the bundle in the juice press.


----------

